# SIP or Record ?



## philfoot (20 Dec 2016)

Hi Guys

Had a go at scroll sawing and made a terrible mistake with a lumber jack scroll saw, lesson learnt, yes you do get what you pay for.

I want another attempt at developing my scroll saw work in my revamped 'man-cave'. I have Parkinson's which limits so much what I do, but as long as i keep my wife from my 'man-cave' and look after my fingers all should be well. For some reason when looking at a more suitable scroll saw in the lower price group the saws seem to have problems as long as your arm. 

Perhaps it is not as simple as it looks, but I would have thought that it was time that a UK company could design, build and sell a higher quality scroll saw than they do at the moment. Yes we all know there are financial issues involved but when you look at all the people who crave a quality scroll saw for a modest price, i am sure the manufacturers could improve the durability and build quaity of their present scroll saws, which will attract all these people such as myself who are seeking a 'middle -ground' scroll saw. Yes it will add to the cost but some of these little problems could be resolved I am sure at little cost. A trade off if you like between the cheap inferior ones avaialble now and the aledgedly top quality saws on the other hand.

Anyway enough of that, i have been doing a bit of research on scroll saws and looking at specifications the saws that would or should interest me are the Record and the Sip 01947. I do not see much on the Sip 01947 but more on the 01928 model, am i correct is thinking the Sip 01947 is a later model? If so has some of the issues that owners did not like being resolved. The Record scroll saw had an upgrade i think early last year, has this upgrade resolved the problems reported with owners?

Can anyone shed some light on have the 2 saws been upgraded to a higher specification so past prolems are just that 'past problems'? Should i still have these 2 saws the Record and the Sip 01947 be still on my possible buy list? Or should i still stick to saving my pennys with view to buying one of the higher priced saws such as the Hegner or Axminster Trade Series, although the reports on these are not all good when i scour the net.

If anyone can give a new old-timer to the scroll saw world some words of wisdom to save me making yet another big mistake I would be very grateful.

Thanks for your time in reading this letter.

Kind regards

Phil 

p.s if any of the manufactiurers have read this (as they should be doing to carry our their own market research) perhaps they can answer why they do not resolve troublesome issues that get talked about time and time again. OK I am not expecting them to reply in all honesty, but they should, after all the majority of people on this excellent forum have spent money with them, and possibly will do so again at some time in the future, its called 'customer -service'.


----------



## Claymore (20 Dec 2016)

..........


----------



## NazNomad (20 Dec 2016)

I can advise (against?) the SiP saw. The new model has been given a tensioning system far inferior to the older models, call that progress if you will. Also the motor on my SiP used to run red-hot - until it burned out.

If I were to recommend a scroll saw, it would be a 2nd hand Delta with the Quickset II blade changing wotsits.

It's like night and day compared with my old SiP.


----------



## Lons (20 Dec 2016)

Can't help with the saws you mention Phil but I upgraded a Draper saw which was horrible to a Hegner multicut 1 VS and it's chalk and cheese, though of course so was the cost.

I have a golfing mate who has Parkinsons and they recently fitted him with a belt mounted pump to even out his drug intake which has made a huge difference to him.

cheers
Bob


----------



## philfoot (20 Dec 2016)

*Brian - *one word, WOW, intarsia looks very impressive, well done loved every one of them. I am a motorcycle speedway fan and top of my list when i do have a go will be a speedway bike, its a must. Did you find a certain book was helpful, if so would welcome the name if you could let me have it. Your comments about the saw is noted and was clear. Yes you got it i have problems with my hands, but of course also my legs, my back, my balance blah blah blah, add all that with more bad days than good days it sure gets to me sometimes. It wasnt what i envisaged for my older age, but there are other people worse than me, but never sure if thats any comfort. I was a Podiatrist, but of course have had to retire early because it didnt look good me sitting in front of a patient with a scalpel waving about in my hand due to the Parkinsons tremors. 

Thanks for your help Brian much appreciated.

NazNomad - Thaks for your comments, that seems to be the end of my interest in Sip, thanks for pre-warning me. I did see a few commnets about the Delta but was a little concerened about returning it if it became faulty, with me in the UK and I believe is USA, will have a think about that one, but thanks for your help. Looking at ebay there are a few different models, what model is yours you found best.

*Bob --* theres that praise for Hegner again , i cant really avoid that can i. Thanks for your help.
At the moment i am taking the same drug as your friend, Apo-Morphine (which is nothing to do with Morphine) but i use self administered injections upto 6 a day depending on how i feel. My Neurologist is doing his best to get me to agree to go with the pump, but i am putting up a fight, but i suspect the Parkinsons will win in the end. Thanks again

Kind regards to all of you, and if i dont speak before have a great Christmas and New Year

Phil


----------



## NazNomad (20 Dec 2016)

Phil, mine is the Delta 40-540.


----------



## philfoot (20 Dec 2016)

Got the opportunity of purchasing a second hand Hegner Multi-cut 1, see photos, wht are your thoughts, is there anything i should look out for?

Your help is welcomed

Regards

Phil


----------



## Claymore (20 Dec 2016)

...........


----------



## Lons (21 Dec 2016)

philfoot":2rqdgcu5 said:


> At the moment i am taking the same drug as your friend, Apo-Morphine (which is nothing to do with Morphine) but i use self administered injections upto 6 a day depending on how i feel. My Neurologist is doing his best to get me to agree to go with the pump, but i am putting up a fight, but i suspect the Parkinsons will win in the end. Phil



My mate is 57 and has had Parkinsons for about 12 years I think, he was administering drugs like you, he had a tin that rattled as he walked the course and you could see him noticeably changing as the effects wore off to the stage where he would fall over then he'd take some pills and in 20 mins was ok. He used to shake and his golf was erratic but he's harder to beat now. :lol: 
The pump has stopped all that but he says it is a nuisance, it's bulky and the tubes into his stomach are problematic, he tells me that it's well proven technology though and that there's a smaller pump being developed.

cheers

Bob

Have a great Christmas and fun with that new toy, I've just cut out all the segments for a nautilus shell on mine, a dense, heavy softwood of some type up to 50mm thick.


----------



## philfoot (21 Dec 2016)

Hi Brian

I have had a feed back that the Hegner for sale is not variable speed. Do i go for it or not, everyone seems to have different views that single or variable speeds are best. Don't want to miss a bargain but i also don't want to waste my money

What do you think? 

Phil


----------



## philfoot (21 Dec 2016)

Hi Bob

Yep the symptoms are almost identical between your mate and myself. You can feel your energy levels go down, so in goes another injection and off you go again, makes life difficult somtimes due to planning everything. 

The pump you mentioned is my next step, just got to make sure its a Hegner pump and not a cheap copy , lol

nice talking with you

kind regards

Phil


----------



## Claymore (21 Dec 2016)

...........


----------



## Lons (21 Dec 2016)

I'd agree with Brian regarding variable speed if you aren't in a hurry and if you can get it go for a multicut 2 rather that 1. The later multicut 1 models have a release lever at the back rather than thumbscrew which seems much easier as well.

Played golf with my mate today and he fell flat on his back. wasn't the Parkinsons though just a muddy slope. Of course I didn't laugh - much! :sign3: 

Bob


----------

